# Why a chi?



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am curious about why people choose to have a chihuahuha...

For all the years we have been married we have had house rabbits, and I always felt happy with that... 

For me, I had never considered any dog until august 2010... I was in Glastonbury when I met a family with an 8 month old chi girl. My husband and I fell in love from the moment we held her. 2 months and a lot of soul searching later, we had calista. 

what is your chi story?


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

I found my chi in a pet store. My BF had just bought an Ipad, and told me that I could buy this cute little girl as I've wanted a small dog for awhile before! (he liked Ren since we saw here as he puts it "she is a cute looking chi"). 
so i guess i got my dog as a 'I bought something expense, so you can buy something expensive' kind of deal. But I'm glad that was the deal <3


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I found Reggie in the gutter in front of my house with a hurt hip or back or something and took him in. Within a week, I fell in love with the breed. And it just took off from there.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I had always wanted a dog, but never been allowed one and didn't know what breed I wanted (although knew I wanted a small one). 
I first heard of chihuahuas from movies such as Legally Blonde and Beverly Hills Chihuahua, (I know it sounds bad - I did not want one as a fashion accessory like celebrities etc though), and I fell in love with the gorgeous little faces and from reading about them being loving and really friendly and sweet, and so that's why I chose the chihuahua to be my breed <3<3


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually did not like small dogs for most of my life! The only chihuahuas I had really seen were the out of standard,yappy, Taco Bell type dogs. My sister owned a chihuahua before I got mine that is a little terror... Well, after I moved out I was lonely without a pet. My boyfriend had grown up with chihuahuas his whole life, so we started searching for a chi. I saw Lion and fell in love! Now I know what a great pet chihuahuas can be with proper socialization and training.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

My first dog that I ever had anything to do with was a chihuahua mix named Chico that my grandparent's owned. She (yes it was a girl lol) was the first dog I ever knew, and I was very very attached to her. We had another mix growing up, but she was a bigger dog. When I first moved out I had big dogs too... then got into rescuing chinese cresteds. Then when life happened, I had to move out and lived with my friend who had 2 chi's. I decided that I absolutely HAD to have a long coat, chocolate/tan/white chihuahua female. So I saved up money, found an ad on Kijiji and the rest was history. I ended up adopting her mom (also a long coat chocolate/tan/white chi LOL) a few months later from the same people. I have a 3rd chocolate thats a shortcoat now as well. What can I say, I'm a chocoholic. ^_^

Oh and I forgot... what I was originally looking at before chihuahuas was Russian Toy Terriers. I'm russian so it made sense lol. They look a lot like slender, long coat chi-papillons almost. I just LOVED the ear fringe. But since I wasn't going to spend a couple grand importing one I decided a couple hundred dollar chi would suffice LOL.
Droooool.... dis is one sexay doggie....
Russian Toy Information, Russian Toy Terriers, Moscow Toys, Russkiy Toy, Russian Toy Terrier, Russian Toy Terriers


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I also never liked small dogs growing up because the only ones I'd ever seen were snappy little terrors. I started working at a doggy day care when my husband and I moved to NC two years ago and met Tia, a 4 lb blue chi girl who just was the most hillarious, sweet, and feisty little girl there! She would belly crawl under the small dog kennels and just tool around and when you'd call her, she'd come out with a dust beard. She just stole my heart. Then we got Ein and she has been the light of my life! She makes me laugh every day and has converted my whole family from their "all little dogs are awful" way of thinking!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

It has to be that big dog personality in that tiny little body...And, they way they worm their way under your skin in the blink of an eye!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

well alright you asked for it lol

I love dogs loved them since I was born always had dogs. Then when I was 14 my parents put down my dog Max while I was away at camp because he had diabetes -as you can tell i'm still very resentful of it- anyways there were no more dogs in my life because my parents didn't have the lifestyle and I was going away to University which meant that I didn't have a proper home for a dog. 

Then I met Kevin; who brought home Lincoln one day before we were even living together. You couldn't believe how happy I was to have a dog in my life again, but to be honest as much as I love lincoln I don't really like big dogs always been a small dog gal (i grew up with Bostons and Schnauzers) Anyway when Kevin and I moved in together last December he knew that I wanted a dog of my own; we keep all the expenses of Bijoux and Lincoln separate along which the ownerships should the worst ever happen. (which it almost did so i'm glad we did it) So knowing that I would lose both my boyfriend and my dog at the same time would be something I could not bare.

So I started doing research ALOT of research I actually originally wanted a Chinese Crested I LOVE those dogs I think they are so beautiful and I was going to buy one but it didn't work out because the breeder was a byb. I knew I wanted a dog I could take everywhere and buy clothes for. I actually had he hardest time picking between a yorkie and a chi but chose a chi because of their smaller size and a long hair because I hate how much Lincoln sheds. I wanted a very affectionate dog that would want to be with me almost as much as I wanted to be with them.

The rest is history I found Bijoux and fell in love with a dog that follows me everywhere and never leaves me alone even to go to the washroom. Every time I hear her crying at the door i'm happy because I wanted that constant affection and she has not failed me in it at all.


----------



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

My first dogs were all big dogs and I always talked about how when I moved out, I was thinking of owning a Golden Retriever, Greyhound, or German Shepherd, etc. Always big breeds.

Further reading and taking 'what breed is right for you?' tests (just for fun) brought me to a Chihuahua. I'm not overly active so an extremely high energy breed wouldn't be right for me and due to my known personality trait for being 'cheap' (haha!) a small dog sounded a lot better to me for food & supply expenses. A smaller dog needs smaller amounts of food purchased, a smaller bed, a smaller kennel. All cheaper in the long run. 

Plus, before I'd even realized a Chihuahua would be better for my lifestyle anyways, I'd petsat my friend's Chihuahua and she was the sweetest, most adorable little thing ever.

That's how I chose a Chi!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am loving reading all of these stories. Funny how nso many of us discovered something in chi's that we didn't know about before... Makes you think about the undeservedly poor reputation they have. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

I got my first chi when i was 13, i had wanted a dog for years and years but i wasnt allowed one, then finally my parents said i could have one but it had to be smallest breed as there is no where really for us to walk a large dog (i originally wanted a boxer) lol. 

At the time i was allowed a dog i used to love watching legally blonde so bruiser is the reason ive come to have chihuahuas lol.

I wish they was still as cheap as they was then, when i got my first i never seen any others and nobody ever knew what breed he was, its only since the celebs have had them theyve become well known and the prices have shot up.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

we have always had small dogs, tulula was brought for our daughter, we had two dogs at the time, I was abit unsure at the time, but thought as she was only small we could manage 3 dogs. Anyway we done our research and eventualy got Tulula, and it was the best thing we ever done. Sadly we lost our Brandy over a year ago and thought that would be it on the dog front. Well come June this year and we got Teddy who is my dog, and is loved by everyone, now my husband wants one for himself lol.


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

we have a dalmation called buster that we love to bits but i always wanted a chihuahua they are so intelligent and very funny my husband got me one yesterday s a anniversary present and he is brilliant so full of life and has a brilliant sense of humour and he gets on really well with his older brother buster you would think he was the dalmation hes the boss lol xxxx


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

I wanted a small dog so I could take it with me as many places as possible, and chis are the obvious choice!

I have a rescue Yorkie X, and although she is a fabulous dog, she is very independent and doesn't like being cuddled, picked up or laying on your lap. She's also really bonded to my Mum rather than me, which is why I wanted a breed that was likely to be happy to sit on my lap, and providing I put the hard work in, would be bonded to one person, which is what chis tend to do.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Before my my pack of misfits i always had big dogs. Mastiff, Pitbulls, Staffy Bulls, Bulldogs, Dobermans, Hound Dogs and such. After having to put down our last Mastiff, her name was Bubbles, i was at the lowest stage of the grieving period and everything that reminded me of her just made me break down in tears. In the middle of one of my crying sessions my brother calls and reminds me that the best way to cope with a loss is playing with a puppy. I remembered a good friend of mine was puppy sitting for her neighbor who was a chi breeder. Without hesitation she told me to come on down and hang out. It was a 2 hour drive but it was well worth it. When i got there, i sat down on floor in front if the couch as she let the puppies out of the pen. They all came running over but only one walked over slowly and she sat right in my lap and laid back and looked at me as if she where saying "i know and understand, you can hug me". Of course the water works started again and i ciuldnt hold them back. It was also brought to my attention that she was the only one without a ribbon on her neck. She was the only one still available and i wasnt leaving without her! It was like she was destined to be mine. I stayed there the whole weekend and when the lady returned we talked about everything, and Sunday night i brought Olivia home. My very first Chihuahua and i have been hooked ever since. *


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My first chi was in 1990. One of our customers has this beautiful long hair chi-poodle cross. She mated her long hair chi with her moms teacup poodle and had beautiful pups! I won't go into the whole story because it is quite long - but, I ended up being able to purchase the last pup! There only two! And everyone, I do mean, Everyone, who came into contact with "Woody" (short for Woodstock) absolutely loved him! he was very friendly. Angel, the one we have now, not so much! But he is good in many other ways.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

I love this topic! I haven't gotten my chi, or chi's, yet. They are due to be born mid July so I still have plenty of time to prepare. I absolutely love this breed! I grew up with my Grandma's two chi's and had a very special bond with both of them. My cousin who was my age thought I was nuts for loving those two yappy, ugly, rat looking dogs, lol. I thought they were cute and they really only yapped when people came to the door, or they saw someone or something walking down the sidewalk in front of "their" house. I loved to watch them play together and enjoyed playing with them or even just having them sitting with me napping as I watched tv. I loved all of their little antics like the way they would "dig" in their blankets. I think chi's have the cutest expressions on their little faces and at times can seem to look deep into your soul and just seem to know exactly how you are feeling and can be counted on to react in just the right way. I dearly miss both of those chi's and have been waiting for my own children to get out of the toddler stage and be where I feel is old enough to safely have a chi in our home. These are the reason's why I choose a chi and can't wait to get mine!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Growing up I always wanted a big dog, my fav breed was German Shepards, I wanted a dog that was as tall as me or taller standing up right on 2 legs (I'm only 5 foot lol). 

But wen I moved into my own house I realised that a big dog wud be too much for me. My husbands friend had a chocolate chi, he was the 1st I'd seen in person and I fell in love! I hadnt seen any in real life before and very few LC chis in pictures and realised how lovely they are. 

I knew I had to have a dog and chis suit my lifestyle completely! 

I LOVE how low maintanence they are compared to large breeds and that I can take them places with me


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I love rescuing dogs. Sometimes I re home sometimes not. Cricket was the neighbor's dog, and she was really messed up when I got her. I'm still dealing with medical issues that she's had since before we got her. She hadn't had any shots in three years. She was so full of fleas she had no hair on her head. Skinny. She was so thin I could see her rib bones. I had never had a chi, but I'm glad we have Cricket. She is so loving and sweet. Smart. She plays fetch, and tug-of-war. She chases the wild rabbits in the front yard. I don't think she had ever been out side because of the way she reacts to motorcycles. She tries to catch them. She runs the fence line in the front yard. I'm glad we got her, and honestly I think my next rescue, I will look for a chi.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Growing up, I had a Cocker Spaniel, a Beagle, and a mutt. When I was sixteen, I decided I wanted a little dog of my own that would be all mine. So, after saving up money and convincing my parents, I went and bought a Maltese. I wanted something small and fluffy. Louis was a sweetheart but within a few days of getting him he got very ill. He ended up at the vet for a week and we had to return him to the breeder. He had a congenital condition. I was so upset. So I started looking for another dog. I found a sweet Chi that was for sale. I went to see him and feel in love. That was six years ago.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I had never been fond of small dogs because I always had large dogs. And then I went to train 2 large dogs as a side job and fell in love with the owners other dog, a little felmale chi. And went home and told my husband I MUST have one! And then came Audrey


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I also have always been a "big breed" girl. My pervious babies were 2 rotties and a Neapolitan massif, Bernise mountain mix. We just lost Our rottie on Easter, leaving Ike (our brenise mouuntain mix) an only child. I was done. I did not think I wanted another dog. My daughter had asked for a chi for years and I went to look with out her and I feel inloved instantly! So I stumbled into the love of the breed and would not change it for the world!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I have always wanted a maltese....and ended up having to wait till I was 50 or so to get one. ....now I have three malts and was showing my youngest girl. The grooming was a bit too much to make if fun, and a friend of mine was showing her chi's. (no grooming!!!!!) After wanting one for a few years...I got Mona Lisa. She's 7 months old now and won "best puppy" in both of the shows I've entered her in so far!!! a few months after I got her, I adopted her "birth mother", she's a very sweet girl.


----------

